# Are network TV shows getting more explicit?



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Let me start this out by saying I'm not a prude by any means, I hate the PTC, and I don't have any issue with the subject matter of this thread (if that makes sense). Hell, as I post this I'm watching something called "Rated A for Adult". So this isn't meant as a complaint.

But I'm wondering if anyone else is noticing an increased explicitness in network TV. The dramas have been fairly realistic for years, at least since L.A. Law and NYPD Blue. But to me, the sitcoms were always a bit more subtle. There were plenty of jokes but a lot of things would go unsaid.

But last year I started noticing with Mike & Molly was a bit more up front both with sexual talk and drug issues (I can't remember any specific issues, but they haven't really toned it down much). Then this past week/weekend I was catching up on 2 Broke Girls and was surprised at some of the jokes. There was a joke a few episodes back about wads in the face and last night there was a bit about one of the girls needing 9 1/2 inches.

Like I said, this isn't something I have an issue with, I'm just curious if it's something only I'm noticing. It seems it was almost an overnight switch.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, definitely, I've noticed this, too. 2 Broke Girls is rife with this talk. Last night it was explicit talk from a guy about his balls while riding a horse. 

A lot of it I welcome, though, particularly the use of proper words for parts of the anatomy. Growing up in the 60's, 70's, and 80's, you *never* heard the words penis, vagina, etc. uttered on prime time television. For me it's kind of liberating for our society that these words are used openly now.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Yes, definitely, I've noticed this, too. 2 Broke Girls is rife with this talk. Last night it was explicit talk from a guy about his balls while riding a horse.
> 
> A lot of it I welcome, though, particularly the use of proper words for parts of the anatomy. Growing up in the 60's, 70's, and 80's, you *never* heard the words penis, vagina, etc. uttered on prime time television. For me it's kind of liberating for our society that these words are used openly now.


Agreed. Hey, that's how my friends and I joke around. We discuss filthy things and we're crass and make jokes similar to the jokes on these shows. So like I said, I'm fine with it, it just seems as though it came out of nowhere on some of these shows.

In fact I find it less believable when guys on Rescue Me and The Shield never dropped an f-bomb.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> A lot of it I welcome, though, particularly the use of proper words for parts of the anatomy. Growing up in the 60's, 70's, and 80's, you *never* heard the words penis, vagina, etc. uttered on prime time television. For me it's kind of liberating for our society that these words are used openly now.


Except maybe on "All in the Family"?

Though one thing that I find annoying is that now they're "allowing" swearing on lots of regular prime time shows nowadays, but they ALSO bleep it (and blur the mouth -- sheesh). I can understand bleeping for live (or tape-delayed live) shows.. but planning it in and doing it that way is weird.

Also, besides the "proper words for parts" you mention, there are a few more slang words that are acceptable nowadays too. Richard's nickname, for example. The Daily Show uses that a lot, but I am pretty sure I also hear it on network TV. (Yes, I KNOW that cable channels are not covered by the same rules, but most of the "basic/expanded cable" channels generally follow _at least_ as strict rules as OTA stations.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I was watching the newest versions of Iron Man and Wolverine on G4 and I was surprised when Wolverine called someone a dick. They used damn and hell as swear words which surprised me also. The show was broadcast at 11 pm though.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I was watching the newest versions of Iron Man and Wolverine on G4 and I was surprised when Wolverine called someone a dick. They used damn and hell as swear words which surprised me also. The show was broadcast at 11 pm though.


G4 isn't a network channel..  Heck, Comedy Central lets the S word through now on South Park.

Anyway, yes, they are.. Not really a new trend though. They started allowing married characters to sleep in the same bed years ago. That's when it started to go downhill.. ;


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I just think it's just the way things have progressed. A little more explicit each year. In the 50s and early 60s husband and wife were in separate beds. It gradually changed in the 60s and 70s. Sex was talked about a bit more open in shows like MASH, and All In the Family allowed us to face demonized words head on. The 80s had more actually "sex" scenes, but by the 90s we started to hear either direct or slang words for genitalia. One trend I DO notice is that referencing taking drugs is a whole lot less taboo. I find it interesting in an era where, on radio, "smoking funny things" lyric is changed in the Kid Rock Song "All Summer Long" and cocaine is regularly "bleeped" out of songs, yet on TV, it's discussed openly, even on the 8 o'clock sitcoms. Seems a strange dichotomy to me.

And of course, on cable, it's up to the actual network, so some networks are even more explicit (FX is more explicit than USA for instance). So really, for any generation after cable became prevalent, what's the difference between watching FX and ABC? It's just a different channel number for anyone born after 1980 say. If I say broadcast networks, my 12 year old gives me a funny look. To her, there's no difference between ABC and Nick.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Heck, Comedy Central lets the S word through now on South Park. ;


They had an episode ten years ago where they said it 162 times, so it's not exactly a new development.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I think the reason were seeing more of it is because of cable television. Cable shows have much more freedom so the networks in order to compete have to up the ante a bit. That's not saying that we wouldn't have seen it otherwise but I think the competition with cable has definitely accelerated it.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> I was watching the newest versions of Iron Man and Wolverine on G4 and I was surprised when Wolverine called someone a dick. They used damn and hell as swear words which surprised me also. The show was broadcast at 11 pm though.


This isn't quite a network show, but it is somewhat ontopic.
Broadcast time has a major affect. I've heard the F-Bomb and seen full frontal animated nudity on _Drawn Together_, on Comedy Central, late nights (actually, my Tivo recorded it as a suggestion!) I don't get any premium cable channels. When I was watching this, my jaw dropped. Did they just say that? I jumped back to hear it ago. Wow. The nudity wasn't quite as shocking, as it is animated, after all. I watched the show when it originally aired a few years ago, and it was majorly censored.

From wiki...
"...Occasionally, episodes of Drawn Together are shown with less editing for content during Secret Stash, a Comedy Central program aired on weekends at 1 A.M. that showcases movies, comedy specials, and animated programs with uncensored language. Though Secret Stash programs typically have the nudity still censored, Drawn Together is an exception to this. Some nudity not seen in the original broadcast is shown in the Secret Stash version..."

While I doubt the networks will ever go that far (FEAR THE FCC!!!), it is definitely going farther. 2 Broke Girls is a great example of much more suggestive and explicit dialog. Seeing as that we have broadcast TV ratings, I think digital broadcast channels should have a lot more leeway, especially for stuff aired late (like after the local news).


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh, we are all so modern today. And yet, All In The Family used racial slurs that you would NEVER hear on the politically correct TV of today in any context.

So I think that broadcast standards are only opening up in certain areas, such as sex.

I guess it is up to the viewer to decide if it contributes to the coarsening of our society or not. I'm an adult and can handle it, but I think it does.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Sparty99 said:


> Let me start this out by saying I'm not a prude by any means, I hate the PTC, and I don't have any issue with the subject matter of this thread (if that makes sense). Hell, as I post this I'm watching something called "Rated A for Adult". So this isn't meant as a complaint.
> 
> But I'm wondering if anyone else is noticing an increased explicitness in network TV. The dramas have been fairly realistic for years, at least since L.A. Law and NYPD Blue. But to me, the sitcoms were always a bit more subtle. There were plenty of jokes but a lot of things would go unsaid.
> 
> ...


I think 2 Broke Girls had the potential to be funny but every episode is filled with these types of jokes that borders obsenity. Its too bad, I was hoping to keep the SP but enough is enough. I remember Seinfeld being funny without going overboard.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Funny you should mention NYPD Blue... that show was one of the first to use nudity and profanity in a network show. I don't know why anyone would expect that comedies would be immune to the NYPD Blue effect.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I've seen a lot of stuff on TV lately about schweddy balls.....!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Has it gotten more prevalent? Yes. But it's always been there. Remember 'In Living Color' at 8 PM on Fox? They used to have Damon Wayans as 'Handi-Man', probably one of the most politically-incorrect characters of all time!

There's also been shows like this. We are just seeing more of them now as society changes over time. And as the big 4 have to compete more with cable than ever before.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Azlen said:


> They had an episode ten years ago where they said it 162 times, so it's not exactly a new development.


But that was a one off epsidoe created for effect.

Now, it's every episode in the normal context of the show.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

We watched 2 Broke Girls the other night and decided that was enough. 

Of course I'm watching with two teenagers. If it was just me, it would be fine. 

But I thought the show was rather funny without the crude jokes - so it's a shame that we can't watch it as a family anymore.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

The last episode of "2 Broke Girls" was the stand-out for me as well. It really made me aware of not only the crass talk, but the robotic line delivery by Katt specifically. If they can have that sort of language and having the guy on the horse grabbing her boob, and have her talking in the previous episode (when the girls were in the cooler) about protruding nipples, at least give that to us! Those restaurant uniforms leave too much to our imagination.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mattack said:


> Though one thing that I find annoying is that now they're "allowing" swearing on lots of regular prime time shows nowadays, but they ALSO bleep it (and blur the mouth -- sheesh). I can understand bleeping for live (or tape-delayed live) shows.. but planning it in and doing it that way is weird.


I don't know about other shows, but on Seth MacFarlane's three shows, it's done so the DVDs can have both the "uncensored" and "as broadcast" versions.

As for "getting more explicit," it's not that new - an episode of _Friends_ (not exactly a "recent" show) had a subplot about who would get to use the last condom in the house, and it aired at 8 PM (wasn't that part of the "Family Hour" time period at one point?).


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

Sparty99 said:


> Let me start this out by saying I'm not a prude by any means, I hate the PTC, and I don't have any issue with the subject matter of this thread (if that makes sense)


Just posting to say hello, fellow Playgrounder


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> I don't know about other shows, but on Seth MacFarlane's three shows, it's done so the DVDs can have both the "uncensored" and "as broadcast" versions.
> 
> As for "getting more explicit," it's not that new - an episode of _Friends_ (not exactly a "recent" show) had a subplot about who would get to use the last condom in the house, and it aired at 8 PM (wasn't that part of the "Family Hour" time period at one point?).


There was that joke, and there was a joke where Rachel was banging her head into a piece of wood where she said, "You know, it's just not as much fun if it's not a headboard." Not exactly new stuff.

But it wasn't as blatant as this exchange:

Max: You need to go out there and throw this wad of money in his face.
Blonde Girl (can't remember her name): It would be nice to shove my wad in his face for once.

That's pretty raunchy.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Sacrilegium said:


> Just posting to say hello, fellow Playgrounder


I have no idea what this means.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

Sparty99 said:


> I have no idea what this means.


Oh, wow. My bad then. Someone at another message board I frequent posted nearly this exact same topic last night. I just figured you were the same person. I know there is at least one other person on both boards.

GMTA, I guess 

Screenshot of their post here


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I've been saying for a couple of weeks now that Two Broke Girls is crude. And it's being crude for the sake of being crude. Not funny to me at all.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

I really can't remember any other network show in prime time being as consistently explicit as 2 Broke Girls. I think it's a funny show but every episode they have a whole bunch of lines where i am find myself thinking how are they getting away with what they just said. Other shows are more subtle about it but 2 broke girls is right in your face with how raunchy it is. I like it but it does surprise me with what they get away with saying.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> G4 isn't a network channel..  Heck, Comedy Central lets the S word through now on South Park.
> 
> Anyway, yes, they are.. Not really a new trend though. They started allowing married characters to sleep in the same bed years ago. That's when it started to go downhill.. ;


No, it was when they let Ironside say "damn". 

(although my real theory is that the ice breaker was when network news covering civil rights marches a few years earlier actually aired the part where the ******* watching from the sidewalk says something about "damn *******".)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Funny you should mention NYPD Blue... that show was one of the first to use nudity and profanity in a network show. I don't know why anyone would expect that comedies would be immune to the NYPD Blue effect.


There was another ABC show, Civil Wars, from the year before NYPD Blue debuted, where Mariel Hemingway did a very brief nude scene.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Tivortex said:


> Oh, we are all so modern today. And yet, All In The Family used racial slurs that you would NEVER hear on the politically correct TV of today in any context.
> 
> So I think that broadcast standards are only opening up in certain areas, such as sex.
> 
> I guess it is up to the viewer to decide if it contributes to the coarsening of our society or not. I'm an adult and can handle it, but I think it does.


The language may be more explicit now but there were topics covered in sitcoms 40 years ago that no one will touch today.

Maude, a sitcom spinoff from All in the Family, ran from 1972-78. Maude, the lead character, had an abortion during the first season.

One of my favorite sitcoms of all time was Buffalo Bill, starring Dabney Coleman, Geena Davis and Joanna Cassidy. 1983-84. Cassidy was Coleman's girlfriend and becomes pregnant by him. Coleman played a really vile character and Cassidy basically has an abortion out of anger at him.

Let's see a sitcom today tackle abortion. It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> The language may be more explicit now but there were topics covered in sitcoms 40 years ago that no one will touch today


I was actually about to post this very same thing but you beat me to it.

Both _All in the Family_ and _Maude_ tackled topics that nobody would touch today. I saw an old ep of All in the Family recently and was floored -- all those racial slurs hurled around by Archie would never make it to air now.

But there is also no question that profanity is a lot more common and accepted now, both in general and on network TV. I think the networks are trying to compete with cable shows, and the audience just isn't offended by much, particularly the younger audience that the shows are trying to get.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I remember in the early 90's my local ABC affiliate refused to air NYPD Blue.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> I was actually about to post this very same thing but you beat me to it.
> 
> Both _All in the Family_ and _Maude_ tackled topics that nobody would touch today. I saw an old ep of All in the Family recently and was floored -- all those racial slurs hurled around by Archie would never make it to air now.


Unless maybe they came out of the mouth of Eric Cartman.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Unless maybe they came out of the mouth of Eric Cartman.


Hah. But he's on cable!! Very different.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> I was actually about to post this very same thing but you beat me to it.
> 
> Both _All in the Family_ and _Maude_ tackled topics that nobody would touch today. I saw an old ep of All in the Family recently and was floored -- all those racial slurs hurled around by Archie would never make it to air now.
> 
> But there is also no question that profanity is a lot more common and accepted now, both in general and on network TV. I think the networks are trying to compete with cable shows, and the audience just isn't offended by much, particularly the younger audience that the shows are trying to get.


Hell, Fox refused to air a Family Guy episode about abortion a year or two back, and they let the animated shows get away with more than traditional sitcoms.

I believe I once saw a rerun of All in the Family and they had censored Archie saying "God Damn", which I tend to understand.

And don't get me wrong, I'd prefer a TV show that had the guts to handle racism and abortion and politics to one that was explicit - I'd rather not use the term vulgar becaus to me that implies it's wrong and I don't have an issue with it - just for shock value.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

NJ_HB said:


> I think 2 Broke Girls had the potential to be funny but every episode is filled with these types of jokes that borders obsenity. Its too bad, I was hoping to keep the SP but enough is enough. I remember Seinfeld being funny without going overboard.





That Don Guy said:


> As for "getting more explicit," it's not that new - an episode of _Friends_ (not exactly a "recent" show) had a subplot about who would get to use the last condom in the house, and it aired at 8 PM (wasn't that part of the "Family Hour" time period at one point?).


Seinfeld had its moments, obviously not as bad as it sounds like "2 Broke Girls" is, but similar to the condom episode of Friends mentioned, Seinfeld had the episode where Elaine went all over town hoarding birth control sponges (because they were being discontinued) and was judging dates as being "sponge worthy" or not.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

GoHalos said:


> Seinfeld had its moments, obviously not as bad as it sounds like "2 Broke Girls" is, but similar to the condom episode of Friends mentioned, Seinfeld had the episode where Elaine went all over town hoarding birth control sponges (because they were being discontinued) and was judging dates as being "sponge worthy" or not.


and then there was "The Contest"


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> and then there was "The Contest"


I'm out!

[\Kramer]


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Unless maybe they came out of the mouth of Eric Cartman.


You hit the nail on the head. The reason why they "got away with it" with Archie Bunker in the 70s, was precisely because they were trying to make a point about how bad he was, not to condone the language. Same with Eric Cartman. When Eric talks like that, you cringe, but you know that he's a bigot and his language and beliefs are skewed that way to make that point. So yeah, I think if they did a show similar to All In the Family today, there would be no hesitation to portray the character the same way.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> and then there was "The Contest"


The single funniest sitcom episode of all time I might add. Still makes me laugh out loud and I've probably seen it 50 times.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> and then there was "The Contest"


That is an excellent example -- one of many -- in which Seinfeld went out of its way NOT to use any profanity or offensive language. They talked around a lot of things, but they never even used the word. Master of my domain is as close as they got. 

There was also another episode about that subject -- _My mother walked in on me. I was alone . . . _ (_Glamour magazine??_) and they never said the word there either. They liked the subject, they just avoided the word.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> That is an excellent example -- one of many -- in which Seinfeld went out of its way NOT to use any profanity or offensive language. They talked around a lot of things, but they never even used the word. Master of my domain is as close as they got.


And everyone knew what they were talking about, which is what made it so funny.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> So yeah, I think if they did a show similar to All In the Family today, there would be no hesitation to portray the character the same way.


I disagree entirely. I think there would be a LOT of hesitation to portray that kind of Archie Bunker character today on a network show. There are similar characters maybe, but I don't think the network censors would approve the same kind of language.

Al Sharpton would be all up in arms about it, and it doesn't matter that the show's producers would be saying "but we aren't saying it's a good thing to be a racist." That would not matter at all. The "n" word is just more taboo now, not to mention all the other words Archie used.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

There is no way you could re-do Archie Bunker on NETWORK TV. I tossed out the Eric Cartman example, but there are two good reasons it's not really the same. One, its not network TV. It's cable. There is a difference. Second, Eric Cartman is in FOURTH GRADE. That's what makes his stuff FUNNY. He's a little kid. And a cartoon. Having a real adult say it is different.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> I disagree entirely. I think there would be a LOT of hesitation to portray that kind of Archie Bunker character today on a network show. There are similar characters maybe, but I don't think the network censors would approve the same kind of language.
> 
> Al Sharpton would be all up in arms about it, and it doesn't matter that the show's producers would be saying "but we aren't saying it's a good thing to be a racist." That would not matter at all.  The "n" word is just more taboo now, not to mention all the other words Archie used.


Well we agree to disagree. I don't know if you remember, but I do. When All In the Family came on, there was a HUGE amount of controversy about this very topic. I think if they put something on like this today, you'd get the same reaction, but if the show got ratings, it would stay on. I don't think the "censors" would stop it any more than they did back in the early 70s. But here's the difference. Today no network WOULD take the risk when they could easily put a show on their cable channel. It's just not worth it. So, I think they COULD do it, I just don't think there's a compelling reason to do so.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

what's the PTC?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> what's the PTC?


The People's Television Council. Think PETA for TV. They're responsible for a ridiculous number (I believe it's over 95%) of the complaints submitted to the FCC.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Bob_Newhart said:


> what's the PTC?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parents_Television_Council


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I know it's on cable and there is a difference but after watching South Park last night, network TV seems pretty tame.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> There was also another episode about that subject -- _My mother walked in on me. I was alone . . . _ (_Glamour magazine??_) and they never said the word there either. They liked the subject, they just avoided the word.


Wasn't that the same episode? I thought that discussion is what led up to the contest.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Azlen said:


> Wasn't that the same episode? I thought that discussion is what led up to the contest.


Was it? I have forgotten. You may be entirely right. I don't watch Seinfeld reruns very often, so it's been a few years.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Azlen said:


> Wasn't that the same episode? I thought that discussion is what led up to the contest.


Yep, same episode.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Azlen said:


> I know it's on cable and there is a difference but after watching South Park last night, network TV seems pretty tame.


cable TV has more sub-text.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> Both _All in the Family_ and _Maude_ tackled topics that nobody would touch today. I saw an old ep of All in the Family recently and was floored -- all those racial slurs hurled around by Archie would never make it to air now.


A little off track, but I doubt a movie like Blazing Saddles could be made today.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> The "n" word is just more taboo now, not to mention all the other words Archie used.


No it isn't ... it's used as every sixth word in rap music and Def Jam Comedy. So the WORD isn't taboo, but WHO gets to say it wiff with impunity is the issue. Don't axe ask me why the very same word can be considered offensive and non-offensive. Other words have several meanings and the same spelling, one of which cannot be said without a bleep on network TV (they're too "chicken"), but with the other meaning it is perfectly fine.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> I remember in the early 90's my local ABC affiliate refused to air NYPD Blue.


Several others did as well...until it turned out that it was getting good ratings. All the affiliates were on board by the 3rd or 4th season, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> cable TV has more sub-text.


:up:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

trainman said:


> Several others did as well...until it turned out that it was getting good ratings. All the affiliates were on board by the 3rd or 4th season, if I recall correctly.


Dallas was one market that didn't air. WFAA held out for a couple of years. Though for some reason, I want to say they may have aired it in the wee hours of the night.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> And everyone knew what they were talking about, which is what made it so funny.


But I just couldn't see George talk about it to Jerry and Elaine in any other way. Could you? It was very cleverly written, but it was also entirely true to character.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

dthmj said:


> We watched 2 Broke Girls the other night and decided that was enough.
> 
> Of course I'm watching with two teenagers. If it was just me, it would be fine.
> 
> But I thought the show was rather funny without the crude jokes - so it's a shame that we can't watch it as a family anymore.


Well said, my feelings exactly.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I guess TV stations have a right to not broad cast stuff but I remember there being a Nat King Cole show when I was a kid. (I live in California) and all it was, was a music show with Nat King Cole as the introducer and he also performed on the show. This show was not shown in the South. Not because there was off-color content but they thought the host's skin color was the wrong color. It did not last, California and the North cannot sustain a prime time show by themselves. I hate those bigots and blue noses who chose TV content for the viewers in certain regions. Nowadays Hulu and DVDs allow us to see the content we want to see.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Just last night NBC said dick and ***** during parks and rec and other prime time shows. I was stunned. Funny, but stunned.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Just last night NBC said dick and ***** during parks and rec and other prime time shows. I was stunned. Funny, but stunned.


***** has been okay for a good while now afaik. *****, where have you been?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I find it interesting that 3 of George Carlin's 7 words (sh-t, p-ss and t-ts) have been said in network tv. If be stunned if the other 4 every get aire though. They're pretty much untouchable on anything but the premium channels.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> I find it interesting that 3 of George Carlin's 7 words (sh-t, p-ss and t-ts) have been said in network tv. If be stunned if the other 4 every get aire though. They're pretty much untouchable on anything but the premium channels.


Has sh-t been on network TV? I think I heard it on PBS, but not on any of the other broadcast channels. The other two words I've definitely heard on network TV. P-ss is pretty common now in fact.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

This had to be in the late 80's or mid 90's. I was flipping channels and came across a TV program that ended with a joke about having sex on the kitchen counter. This was on broadcast TV and was some sort of sitcom. Things were closing in on R ratings quite a few years ago.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Has sh-t been on network TV? I think I heard it on PBS, but not on any of the other broadcast channels. The other two words I've definitely heard on network TV. P-ss is pretty common now in fact.


Someone on, I believe, Chicago Hope, said, "Sh-t happens," a few years back. In fact that's what South Park was parodying in their famous episode. I don't know how many more times it's been said since then.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Has sh-t been on network TV? I think I heard it on PBS, but not on any of the other broadcast channels. The other two words I've definitely heard on network TV. P-ss is pretty common now in fact.


I remember Dr. Mark Greene saying it on ER (it was a very emotional moment in the context of the show and his character arc) and I remember it being somewhat of a big deal in terms of the dialog being found acceptable by Standards and Practices. Might have been the first time it passed muster.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I could have sworn I heard it on NYPD Blue also, but I did not watch the show regularly.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I know Bravo doesn't count, but I was surprised to see bare breast photograph this week on "A Work of Art".


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, it's cable, but I have to give a shoutout to my favorite show - The League. They push the language and sex envelope until it rips to shreds.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Sparty99 said:


> There was that joke, and there was a joke where Rachel was banging her head into a piece of wood where she said, "You know, it's just not as much fun if it's not a headboard." Not exactly new stuff.
> 
> But it wasn't as blatant as this exchange:
> 
> ...


I thought the discussion when Max had sushi the first time was a bit much.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Dallas was one market that didn't air. WFAA held out for a couple of years. Though for some reason, I want to say they may have aired it in the wee hours of the night.


My guess is that it aired on an independent station -- I think that's what ABC ended up doing in most of the markets where their affiliate opted not to carry it.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

My wife and I agree that things are pushing the line even in the 8:00 hour. We have teen girls and are more relaxed about things, but, still. Parks and Rec caught me by surprise. 2.5 Men is another. And my favorite, Chuck, had Sarah seducing her husband in lingerie last night. Not that there is anything WRONG with they, but, still, at 8:00? We even commented to our daughters the other night "Now you understand why we were limiting on what you watched when you were younger".


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Dallas was one market that didn't air. WFAA held out for a couple of years. Though for some reason, I want to say they may have aired it in the wee hours of the night.


There was a radio DJ that would play some clips of the show on air and give a play-by-play description of the nudity. I don't remember where he was getting the feed to watch it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Pretty much all the CBS comedies are getting more and more raunchy. How I Met Your Mother and The Big Bang Theory even have stuff like that now and then. But 2.5 Men has always had those kinds of dirty double-entendres, and it seems like that's the only reason 2 Broke Girls exists.

At least the other network comedies are still trying to be more subtle about stuff.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Azlen said:


> I think the reason were seeing more of it is because of cable television. Cable shows have much more freedom so the networks in order to compete have to up the ante a bit. That's not saying that we wouldn't have seen it otherwise but I think the competition with cable has definitely accelerated it.


Cable networks don't have "more freedom", they don't have the rules that broadcast stations are covered by during daylight hours. (Yes, broadcast channels COULD air 'indecent' material if they wanted to.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safe_harbor#Broadcasting)

It may sound like I'm nitpicking, but I'm not. Cable channels, in general, are VOLUNTARILY approximately following the same rules for broadcast stations.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> I disagree entirely. I think there would be a LOT of hesitation to portray that kind of Archie Bunker character today on a network show.


Sipowitz on NYPD Blue was very Archie-like (though Sipowitz evolved).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Sparty99 said:


> Someone on, I believe, Chicago Hope, said, "Sh-t happens," a few years back. In fact that's what South Park was parodying in their famous episode. I don't know how many more times it's been said since then.





danterner said:


> I remember Dr. Mark Greene saying it on ER (it was a very emotional moment in the context of the show and his character arc) and I remember it being somewhat of a big deal in terms of the dialog being found acceptable by Standards and Practices. Might have been the first time it passed muster.


Yeah, I was going to bring up the ER episode.. This was when Mark Greene was dying IIRC (spoiler alert.. heh heh).

I don't remember it on Chicago Hope.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

brianric said:


> A little off track, but I doubt a movie like Blazing Saddles could be made today.


Excuse me while I whip this out.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

zordude said:


> Excuse me while I whip this out.


Great line.

I'm sure that you know this, but that isn't the part of the movie that couldn't be made today. It's not the sexual aspects, but the racial aspects that would be an issue. I agree that the movie couldn't be made in today's environment.

Some great lines in that movie, though. "Somebody's gotta go back and get a s***-load of dimes!"


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

THE SHERIFF'S A N(town bell rings).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Read TBBT thread for last Thursday's episode for more examples of explicit (and the ensuing debate on piercings )


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

OK, tonight's episode of "Two Broke Girls" actually shocked me (not offensive, not shocking). As a side conversation two bit characters walked into a bathroom and one appeared to say, "So why is anal out?" The other said, "I don't know, it just is."

I even turned on the closed captioning and it read, "So why is [inaudible]?" It was clearly not inaudible.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

steve614 said:


> THE SHERIFF'S A N(town bell rings).


OK, we'll take the Ni***rs and the Ch**ks, but we don't want the Irish!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Sparty99 said:


> OK, tonight's episode of "Two Broke Girls" actually shocked me (not offensive, not shocking). As a side conversation two bit characters walked into a bathroom and one appeared to say, "So why is anal out?" The other said, "I don't know, it just is."
> 
> I even turned on the closed captioning and it read, "So why is [inaudible]?" It was clearly not inaudible.


I must have missed that. I have to go back and rewatch that scene.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Family Guy has slid some stuff through lately that I have no idea how they managed it. I recall Quagmire with some anal beads a couple of episodes ago and there was something else really risque last week.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think for sure. That being said cable has gone up a whole new level (meaning commercial cable), as well.

I found it interesting last week when I saw an ad for Trojan Vibrations or perhaps their lube product during NBC Primetime. I thought that was a bit unusual.

What is funny is they do all these but the networks have real crazy rules about showing anyone actual smoking a cigarette. Don't get me wrong I am all for cursing before smoking, but it is just a weird world of censorship we live in.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

KungFuCow said:


> Family Guy has slid some stuff through lately that I have no idea how they managed it. I recall Quagmire with some anal beads a couple of episodes ago and there was something else really risque last week.


yeah, but they didn't say what they were, he said something like "you older people know what i'm doing here", a kid watching it would probably have no idea what those were


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

robbhimself said:


> yeah, but they didn't say what they were, he said something like "you older people know what i'm doing here", a kid watching it would probably have no idea what those were


There was something on this weeks episode that made me and my wife go "OMG I cant believe that got through!" GUess Ill have to go back and watch it again.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

Several weeks ago there was a sex scene on "The Good Wife" that surprised me. It was between Alicia and Will. 

There was no nudity, but it was very suggestive.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I must have missed that. I have to go back and rewatch that scene.


There was a line early in the show that the cashier said that was very risque but I don't remember what it was. By the way, there were two new episodes last night. If it weren't for the season pass I wouldn't have known about it.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

jamesbobo said:


> There was a line early in the show that the cashier said that was very risque but I don't remember what it was. By the way, there were two new episodes last night. If it weren't for the season pass I wouldn't have known about it.


The new episode aired at 8pm (ET). The one at 8:30 was a repeat.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

8 pm is too early for 2 broke girls to air.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Sparty99 said:


> OK, tonight's episode of "Two Broke Girls" actually shocked me (not offensive, not shocking). As a side conversation two bit characters walked into a bathroom and one appeared to say, "So why is anal out?" The other said, "I don't know, it just is."
> 
> I even turned on the closed captioning and it read, "So why is [inaudible]?" It was clearly not inaudible.


You're right, that is what was said.



jamesbobo said:


> There was a line early in the show that the cashier said that was very risque but I don't remember what it was. By the way, there were two new episodes last night. If it weren't for the season pass I wouldn't have known about it.


It went something like this:

Max: "The threesome over there want's to split their check three ways even though one person did most of the eating"

Cashier: "I was in a threesome once and it was the same way"


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Well, by my count 3 of Carlin's 7 dirty words are allowed now on network TV.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Sparty99 said:


> OK, tonight's episode of "Two Broke Girls" actually shocked me (not offensive, not shocking). As a side conversation two bit characters walked into a bathroom and one appeared to say, "So why is anal out?" The other said, "I don't know, it just is."
> 
> I even turned on the closed captioning and it read, "So why is [inaudible]?" It was clearly not inaudible.


If I had not read this thread beforehand, I don't think I would have understood what they said. It sure sounded to me like they lowered the volume of the offensive word. (I did have captios on too.)

Though personally, the FIRST JOKE (with Garrett Morris) was much more obviously dirty/risque... and at approx 8pm!


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Sparty99 said:


> The new episode aired at 8pm (ET). The one at 8:30 was a repeat.


You are right. I know the one at 8:30 was a repeat, it wasn't recorded. But I remember watching two new episodes that night but after checking the schedule I watched only one. Must be losing it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Well, by my count 3 of Carlin's 7 dirty words are allowed now on network TV.


Assuming you are talking about network commercial TV (CBS, NBC, etc.) I count two (word #2 and word #7). I don't recall hearing any of the others on primetime network TV (if you are including TV past 11PM, then all bets are off, as I don't watch then too often).


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have seen commercials for lubricant in the morning on one of the news channels either MSNBC or CNN. (I am not talking about car oil.) Weird.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> Assuming you are talking about network commercial TV (CBS, NBC, etc.) I count two (word #2 and word #7). I don't recall hearing any of the others on primetime network TV (if you are including TV past 11PM, then all bets are off, as I don't watch then too often).


Add #1. It's already been mentioned above as having been on an episode of ER quite a few years ago.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Assuming you are talking about network commercial TV (CBS, NBC, etc.) I count two (word #2 and word #7). I don't recall hearing any of the others on primetime network TV (if you are including TV past 11PM, then all bets are off, as I don't watch then too often).


#7, the one that Carlin was dumbfounded wasn't allowed in the 70's, especially its variant ending in "-ies" has become common. (I've heard this variant on "Big Bang Theory", for instance, several times.)

#2, not so much, and I think only in contexts that don't directly refer to urine or urination, such as when followed by the word "off" or "away", as in "#2-ing away you're money" or "#2-ing off" someone.

At one time the word "suck" in the context of "this sucks" (meaning it's bad) was completely forbidden as well, until that usage became so common and so far removed from being a reference to a sexual act that it became acceptable. "So-and-so #2'd me off" falls into the same category: so far removed from the original meaning that it's now deemed acceptable.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Fish Man said:


> #2, not so much, and I think only in contexts that don't directly refer to urine or urination, such as when followed by the word "off" or "away", as in "#2-ing away you're money" or "#2-ing off" someone.


Hmm, maybe #2 should have been #1 and #1 should have been #2


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

plateau10 said:


> Add #1. It's already been mentioned above as having been on an episode of ER quite a few years ago.


In 1987, on the first season of "Star Trek: The Next Generation", "French" captain Jean-Luc Picard uttered the expletive "merde" at least three times before the censors cracked open their French-English dictionary and forbid it.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Sparty99 said:


> OK, tonight's episode of "Two Broke Girls" actually shocked me (not offensive, not shocking). As a side conversation two bit characters walked into a bathroom and one appeared to say, "So why is anal out?" The other said, "I don't know, it just is."
> 
> I even turned on the closed captioning and it read, "So why is [inaudible]?" It was clearly not inaudible.


You are correct, and this shocked me too.

It went over my head briefly, and then came the mental "wait! what?", and I had to rewind.

Sure enough, the line was exactly as you posted.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I guess this sort of stuff doesn't bother me. Sometimes it does suprise me though. (BTW, the kids are hearing far worse at school from the other kids.)


----------

